
Hummingbird Vision Is Wired to Avoid High-Speed Collisions - dpflan
http://phys.org/news/2016-07-hummingbird-vision-wired-high-speed-collisions.html
======
dpflan
1\. Publication:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2016/07/15/1603221113.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2016/07/15/1603221113.abstract)

